# moving



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

hi all i hope this is the right place for this post,


but me and my girl friend might be moving to an other apartment, and i would like to know what would be then best way to transport aquarium?

thank you in advance.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I wrote a two part guide to moving planted aquariums on Aquatic Eden. Hope that helps!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Reamer,

I would siphon all the water from the tank but if there isn't a lot of substrate you can probably transport it with the substrate intact. Siphon some of the tank water into a clean bucket (I like Home Depot; keep them as dedicated "fish buckets") and put you fish in the bucket. Do not seal too tightly, but keep covered. If several fish use more buckets and/or use airstone. Keep fish from getting cold during transport. Set up your tank, match water parameters like temperature and PH as best you can then acclimate the fish like you would if they were coming home from the local fish store (LFS) and reintroduce them to your tank. Do not forget to use chlorine remover!


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks guys, i hope i dont loss to many fish/plants, although it migh be fun to remake my aquarium knowing all the things i have learned from these forums

p.s. is this the right place for this post?


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Great guide DJKronik57! I'll have to keep that in mind when I move!


----------

